# Abel Super 8 for Sale



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Used 2x in the Bahamas…flawless new condition.  Blank warranty card.  SA Redfish 8wt floating line included.

$400 shipped.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?board=miscforsale


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Awesome reel and good deal! Wish I could buy it right now.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Will sell without flyline for $375 shipped.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

*SOLD*


----------

